

Music, Mind, and Meaning (1981) - eugeniodepalo
http://web.media.mit.edu/~minsky/papers/MusicMindMeaning.html

======
mcmire
Oh, this is cool. I'm trying to make an interactive web thing that basically
builds a musical sequence from input - it builds what you like, essentially.
How _do_ you get a computer to compose music? How do _we_ deconstruct music?
When a section of music piques our interest, what is that we like? These are
the sorts of things I've been thinking about lately.

